# fill form 956 to know the process of paper based applications



## sr786 (May 31, 2010)

hi everybody

i found that many were wondering how to track the paper based application as opposed to online applications. well recently i was asked to fill the form 956 by the DIAC to be able to have access to any inquiries to be made in regard to an application. 

this form is for migration agents or exept agents. exempt agent is nominator, sponsor or any closely related person of the main applicant.

so try this method to track your application!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

sr786 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> i found that many were wondering how to track the paper based application as opposed to online applications. well recently i was asked to fill the form 956 by the DIAC to be able to have access to any inquiries to be made in regard to an application.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that it does not provide for online tracking and is merely a nomination form if you want someone other than who was nominated in your original application to be nominated as contact.


----------



## sr786 (May 31, 2010)

this is not for online applications but for paper based applications. 
yes it is to nominate a person to inquire on your behalf in regard to your application. since paper based applications have no other way of tracking their process. so this is the best alternative as adviced by the oofficials.


----------

